# Welding of Duplex Stainless Steel



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (25 فبراير 2009)

Duplex stainless steel is among various metals used in corrosion-resistant applications. This article presents an overview of the material's properties, advantages, and disadvantages and compares it to other materials suitable for corrosion-prone environments. It also discusses welding and forming duplex.​*What Is Duplex Stainless*

The word _duplex_ is based on the concept of austenite and ferrite formulated in the same material. The user may require a briefing about the material's composition, but in general, the most important aspect is what it will do in use. Fabricators really are not interested in chemical composition or phase diagrams. They want to know a material's advantages and disadvantages and how difficult or easy it is to fabricate. Metallurgists are interested in the material's composition and the end usage. They may be able to investigate the mechanical, physical, and chemical properties and discover advantages or disadvantages for a particular application.​


----------



## gearbox (1 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ز


----------



## mkn (1 مارس 2009)

*Duplex*

Find another Link related to the same subject
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=77738
Regards


----------



## ahwazy (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شکرا وجزاکم الله خیرا


----------

